# Paying Wyndham Maintenance Fees



## gmunchfamily (Oct 28, 2016)

3 months ago we signed up for the chase sapphire reserve credit card. A yearly fee of $450.00 comes with a $300 per year travel credit. I logged in to pay the card today and my wyndham monthly fee was paid with the travel credit!


----------



## Joe33426 (Oct 29, 2016)

I just got this card too and my recent RCI exchange fee was paid by Chase.  I think Chase's definition of "travel" is very broad as compared to Amex.  The airline credit on Amex is only one airline and only for extras.   

The annual fees on both of these cards at $450 each sound like a lot, but with a combined annual credit of $500 travel credit, that makes the annual fee $400 for both.   Some of the benefits overlap from both cards, but I think I'm going to keep both.


----------



## gmunchfamily (Oct 29, 2016)

We booted Amex and went with ink for business and reserve for personal to combine all points.


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 29, 2016)

So after they pick up $300 in travel expenses, you still have to cover the $150 per year, right?

So the additional $150 per year for a relatively high fee based card is worth it for the higher reward points you get compared to Wyndham Barclays card?  Can somebody remind me of the Barclays annual fee? I thiught it was minimal.

I am paying about $5500 a year in Wyndham maintenance fees currently using the Wyndham Barclays and liking the rewards points we use for hotel stays. 

Bob


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> So after they pick up $300 in travel expenses, you still have to cover the $150 per year, right?
> 
> So the additional $150 per year for a relatively high fee based card is worth it for the higher reward points you get compared to Wyndham Barclays card?  Can somebody remind me of the Barclays annual fee? I thiught it was minimal.
> 
> ...




Yes if you look at the other perks, 100K UR miles after 4K spend in 3 months (that is worth $1500 because you get 1.5 times points to purchase travel in Chase portal), Priority Club pass, $100 Global Entry fee, Primary Car Rental insurance.   So to me it is worth it.


----------



## nicemann (Oct 29, 2016)

firstchoicealarm said:


> 3 months ago we signed up for the chase sapphire reserve credit card. A yearly fee of $450.00 comes with a $300 per year travel credit. I logged in to pay the card today and my wyndham monthly fee was paid with the travel credit!



I have the card too.  Actually my wife and myself have the card.  Really happy with it.  In fact I used the card to pay for the resale property we bought through a seller that messaged me here on TUG who works for a title company.  I was shocked to see I got the $300 travel credit for that.  Didn't expect a title company to count as travel!


----------



## gmunchfamily (Oct 31, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> So after they pick up $300 in travel expenses, you still have to cover the $150 per year, right?
> 
> So the additional $150 per year for a relatively high fee based card is worth it for the higher reward points you get compared to Wyndham Barclays card?  Can somebody remind me of the Barclays annual fee? I thiught it was minimal.
> 
> ...



Your $5500 a year maintenance fees are 3x the points. (16,500 or $165.00) and if the travel is booked thru chase it's 1.5X (24,750 or $247.50).

You get 3x on travel, 3x on dining and 1x on everything else. It can be exchanged 1 to 1 for shopping on amazon or cash back so it has flexibility.

So really it's already paid for and your ahead of the game with the $300 travel credit and maintenance fees $165.00 and as quoted above-spend 4k in 3 months and you get 100,000 bonus points. The only down side is the hefty fee of $450 on your first statement. Also, if you add a card holder it's another $75.00.

We don't use debt cards and always use a credit card for everything we purchase. We pay it in full every month so for us to be able to boot amex and not HAVE TO carry two cards, we excited!


----------



## nicemann (Nov 20, 2016)

Was really hoping my resell property would have closed by now but doesn't look like it will in the new couple of weeks.  Anyone know if Wyndham accepts their gift cards for maintenance fees?  I still have $100 left of the $300 travel credit to spend in the next few days.  Figured I bought one now I can use it when my fees come around.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 26, 2016)

nicemann said:


> Anyone know if Wyndham accepts their gift cards for maintenance fees?  I still have $100 left of the $300 travel credit to spend in the next few days.  Figured I bought one now I can use it when my fees come around.


Does the gift card look and work like a credit card? You might be able to set it up for use in your Wyndham account online. Just make sure it doesn't run out of balance to cover the fees and remember to change the card out when it's used up. You could call Wyndham and ask them if you can use the card. I would rather put a regular card on that kind of account and use the gift money for groceries.


----------



## seascapemvy (Dec 1, 2016)

firstchoicealarm said:


> Your $5500 a year maintenance fees are 3x the points. (16,500 or $165.00) and if the travel is booked thru chase it's 1.5X (24,750 or $247.50).
> 
> You get 3x on travel, 3x on dining and 1x on everything else. It can be exchanged 1 to 1 for shopping on amazon or cash back so it has flexibility.
> 
> ...


Besides owning Wyndham, I also have DVC points.  Besides getting 3% of Travel expenses, I get 3% on everything I buy at any store at Disney Springs which billed using a magic band while staying at a DVC.  Also 3% on all parking costs which are considered travel.  Since the Disney credit card only gives 2%, I will be giving up that premium credit card.  The benefits as I see it are 300 a year cash back, 100 every 5 years for precheck.  Then I no longer need AAA because road service is included and so is rental car insurance.


----------

